# BlackLight Power



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I sure hope these folks get to stick around and see this into mass production. 

http://blog.world-mysteries.com/uncategorized/blacklight-power-has-free-energy-arrived/

I'm ready to roast my wienies in a new way. I'm glad to see they have applied for patents worldwide. Maybe they can get one through and past the sticky hands of GE and Serco.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

SCAM. Ongoing SCAM. He could use it to power Meuller's flying car that he has been "developing" since the 1950s. Same money-making concept. Find a plausible idea with great possibilities and benefits, then even though you know it won't work, you convince others to invest money to let you explore it further. The money is just as green.

http://scientopia.org/blogs/goodmath/2011/12/29/hydrinos-impressive-free-energy-crackpottery/

In simple terms, everything leads towards entropy. His basic idea is that hydrogen atoms have a lower energy state than they normally do, and that he harvests the energy of the atom going from a more energetic state to a lower one.

Aside from the reality that such a lower state doesn't exist, entropy would dictate that if it did, hydrogen would ALREADY have collapsed to that energy level.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info Harry. I'm so gullible when it comes to this free energy stuff. But I do draw the line on sending them money. I like that you can tell me the truth. How about this one?
http://www.project.nsearch.com/profiles/blogs/free-energy-devices-made-in-taiwan 

and this related site to the above:
http://be-do.com/index.php/en/

Any info appreciated. I don't fully understand your critiques but I do understand the "no way" message.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Can't keep you from reading all this stuff . . .. But while you do read, just make sure your wallet and credit card is locked up in the safe.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Good rule of thumb to follow is:

When they have one (more would be better) actually producing power at a location within a 30min drive of you, and it has been doing so for a year or more, and you can verify actual production, THEN consider buying one.

Until then, assume there are more scams on the internet than weeds in my garden.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

soulsurvivor said:


> Thanks for the info Harry. I'm so gullible when it comes to this free energy stuff. But I do draw the line on sending them money. I like that you can tell me the truth. How about this one?
> http://www.project.nsearch.com/profiles/blogs/free-energy-devices-made-in-taiwan
> 
> and this related site to the above:
> ...


The actual plans for this are here:
http://hopegirl2012.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/qeg-user-manual-3-25-14.pdf Page 7 has the schematic.

It looks like a fun experiment. I'll try to de-gobbledy----- it.

A DPDT switch (a non-shorting switch that can switch between two source of power, like a generator transfer switch) allows 230 vt mains power (alternating current) to power an electric motor which turns the armature of a "generator." It also powers what we call an LC circuit (or LC oscillator) that is similar to the old ignition coil circuit used to provide high voltage low amp power to spark plugs in a car engine. That circuit puts a high voltage "bump" on the waveform on same line that feeds it.

The modified voltage is then put through two coils, one on either side of the rotor. Coils tend to "choke" off voltage spikes and express the energy as heat. Ooops!

A rotor is moving through the electromagnetic field of the coils, - but the rotor has no coil of its own - the high voltage bumps act more as static (high voltage, extremely low amperage) charges, transferring to the rotor like in a Wimhurst machine. 

Then the physics begin to break down. The ten capacitors in series are flummery. One puts capacitors in series to overcome limits in the breakdown voltage, and by ganging ten of them a voltage of 25,000 volts can be handled. In reality, a simple Leyden jar could replace them.

However... there is a direct short between the poles of the capacitor array, going through the two coils. As the rotor circles, a current will resonate between the coils but the current (amperage) will remain small even if the voltage is high.

In the warped theory, the high voltage high amperage current would go back as electromagnetic energy into the rotor and then to the original two coils, which would convert it to electrical energy, achieving over-unity. At that point the DPDT switch would be thrown to make the unit self powering.

It is cute, because it is a pastiche of a few different ideas. Wimhurst machines and spark coils are fun on their own. Add some electromagnetism and it gets even more playful. However, as a ^1 machine, it fails.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to educate me Harry. If you find these types entertaining then you could have a field day looking at Mehran Keshe on youtube. He's been around for a few years and has quite the imagination.


----------

